# CMD not found



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello people with nouce
I was wandering if anyone could explain to me (step by simplistic step) how to install a program from the laptop itself (linpus linux lite v1.0.3.E) I try to use cmd 's in the terminal(am i in the correct place???), and i am constantly told "Command not found" or "file or directory not found" or "command Refused".
I just want to install foe example Banshee-1-1.2.1
And have only today found out how to open an exec.file(excuse my incorrect computer abbrev.s and language) ...So i open the file with mouse pad to view all the details but can not adjust anything as i need to be ROOT.....I assume i have to be in the terminal to do this but then how do i get back to that file to adjust, and how do i tell my laptop to install something that is on its file system and NOT on the net????????
I know this is verging on 2 different issues but i am a simpleton with Linux to the extreme, i mean as basic as basic comes Neanderthal!! Help please


----------



## SilentTim (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi,

Can you give me an example of the commands you are trying to run where it says command not found?

For example, just open a terminal and at the command prompt, type:


```
ls -ltr
```
and post the results here.

Another thing I'd like is if you could do the following:


```
echo $PATH
```
and post the results here and we'll see if you have the correct path to your executables


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Tim
I'll get on it and get back to you
cheers

gary


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

tim this was the response
/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/acer/bin:/sbin/:/usr/sbin/:/home/user/bin:/usr/acer/bin

And ls-ltr
was
:Command not found

Hope you can see whats going on

regards

gary


----------



## SilentTim (Sep 21, 2008)

Gary,

just to check, when you did the ls, did you do it exactly as shown below:


```
ls -ltr
```
ie, with the space before the hyphen? Perhaps even more simplistically, just do an ls:


```
ls
```
When you report back here, its always best to enclose the response in code tags (See above) as this shows us exactly how it was, like in the terminal.

Also, can you tell us what linux distro and version you are using and also the other commands you were trying to run when you kept getting command refused?


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Tim
its linpus linux lite 1.0.3.E
and i put the space in and got a response (dont know how to copy files in terminal ,it wont let me); also while at it when i do want to change a file it says Cant open file to write, and then if i go ROOT it opens another box so i copy and paste ...adjust and then i have to files and cant delete the original, it wont let me ..all this effort to get an icon on desktop ...gee wizz


----------



## SilentTim (Sep 21, 2008)

Gary, don't lose heart, its probably fairly easy to do, I'm just trying to get a picture of what your system is. Have to say I've never heard of this Linpus distro, but it shouldn't affect terminal commands.

From your last two responses, it doesn't seem there is any problem with your terminal as it recognises basic commands. Whats more likely is when trying to install stuff you aren't using the right commands, so can you post here how you're trying to install stuff?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

garyduel said:


> ..all this effort to get an icon on desktop ...gee wizz


What icon?

For a program, I just go in the menu, r-click>add item to desktop.


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Tim...Install banshee-1-1.2.1 (this is what i type in)
Rootbear.... firefox and vlc icons, believe i need them to be 90 x 90
And also to you both if i want to delete something how do you do that ...I go to a file highlight it but dont get given the option to delete , have tried highlight and then keyboard delete, shift delete, drag and drop to trash, but all to no avail...oHH alas i am forgone


----------



## SilentTim (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to bow out of this one now. I've never used Linpus before and so don't really have the experience for it. The only thing I would say is 'install' isn't a valid shell command in any shell I've used, more often its something like


```
rpm -i
```
for Fedora and on Ubuntu you use 

```
sudo apt-get
```
So whether 'install' is valid or not on linpus, I don't really know. I assume there must be a way to do it through the GUI, but not being familiar with linpus, I wouldn't know.

As for removing things, through the shell, you need to navigate to the correct place and then do:

```
rm -i [i]filename[/i]
```
but again, I'm sure there is probably some way of doing that through the GUI.

My advice to you now would be to find a linpus specific forum and try asking there. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

I appreciate all efforts thank you Tim

will try these cmds and see how i go, but again 
Thank you for your time


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

garyduel said:


> Tim...Install banshee-1-1.2.1 (this is what i type in)
> Rootbear.... firefox and vlc icons, believe i need them to be 90 x 90
> And also to you both if i want to delete something how do you do that ...I go to a file highlight it but dont get given the option to delete , have tried highlight and then keyboard delete, shift delete, drag and drop to trash, but all to no avail...oHH alas i am forgone


To delete,
right-click>delete.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Seems it is based on Fedora.
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/acers_linpus_linux_lite_ultra_portable_laptop


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks rootbear
went to the article but as mentioned in it they have taken some of the cmd's out of it which is what is causing me mega dramas ,i'm working offshore where the download of anything is about 5kb/s so as you can appreciate i'm up the creek without a paddle as i cant access websites that could help to alleviate my probs....A common response from everything i try is the subject of this thread and trying to find the correct install cmd's without using "yum" which i think is to go to the net(as i dont have a connection, oonly through ship's public terminal) is not helping , bugger!!!!!!!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I tried getting on Linpus site, seems to be under construction.

Rereading your first post, you seem to be trying to install a program that is already on PC and not downloading it from the net.

That is new to me. I have to either download from net or download complete repository and burn to DVDs'.

I would be inclined to tell you to get another distro, but at 5KB/s...

Your location doesn't make snail mail much of an option either.

Right clicking a program doesn't give option to add to desktop?

Dig through your applications menu hard looking for Banshee. It may have been categorized wrong.


----------

